# Adding slides to old drawers



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Side mounted glides will require the drawer box width to be 1" total (1/2" each side) narrower than the frame opening. Depending on how tight the height of the boxes are, it is usually easier to use a ball bearing undermount slide, than try to modify the width. If the drawer fronts are screwed on, you can remove them, and trim the height of the boxes a little if needed. Start by looking at the KV and Blum catalogues to see what the requirements are for their undermount slides. The Blum Tandem undermounts are very nice, but they have very specific requirements for the depth of the lip that hangs below the sides, and generally will not fit a drawer box that was not designed for them.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

I was just pondering the same thing about a week ago. I don't have the requisite 1/2" on the sides of my drawers, so I kinda just dropped the idea. It never occurred to me to do undermount.


----------



## billybarty (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. They are tight on the sides and the top. What do you suggest to trim the drawers, a power or hand planer or some other tool?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

billybarty said:


> Thanks for the advice. They are tight on the sides and the top. What do you suggest to trim the drawers, a power or hand planer or some other tool?


You can't really trim the drawers too much on the sides before you compromise the integrity of the box. You need to state specifics to get a worthwhile answer. What thickness wood are the sides made from? What is the space between the box side and the cabinet frame?
For undermount guides, you need a specific depth recess for the correct installation. It might be easier to make new drawer boxes and just move the door face to it.
Ron


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

If you have enough face overlap, it would be easier to trim the cabinet as opposed to the drawer I imagine.


----------



## Builder-Shriner (May 5, 2008)

*a Shriner who builds*

I just recently built 2 window seats for a customer. They have flip lids, with an 8 inch drawer underneath. I first just slid the drawer in on wood blocks. The drawer is 54 inches wide. The customer wants ball bearing slides. So, I took the drawers home and cut the dovetails off one end to get me the 1 inch clearance needed for the slides. I do have false fronts on the drawers, so I could cover it up.

Good Luck!


----------



## keburg (Apr 1, 2014)

Would it be possible to just cut out a section in the facing at the side of the drawer say 1/2" deep and 2" high. Just enough room for the slides?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

How about undermount slides like this? I've used a variation of them before...

You need about 1/2" of space under the drawer...the bigger problem is the other end....depending on how your cabinets are made will determine if they will work for you or not.

http://www.rockler.com/accuridereg-eclipse-3132ec-undermount-slide-slides


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I made a drawer once and it was too tall to fit the opening. So, I stood it up and ran it along the fence of the table saw on all four sides. Luckily, there were no nails or staples that close to the top of the sides/ends.

So, instead of a drawer with 4 inch sides/ends, I wound up with one that was 3 1/2 inches high all around. The false front still fit once it was attached.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------

